# Nay Nay Is Born we had to assist hatch him/her but my husband did amazing!!



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I was at work but after almost 3 days he wasn't coming out! Poor little guy just kept trying so I told my husband as I left when I get home I'm doing this! Something is wrong!! He called his friend who also walked him thru assit hatching the baby! When my husband got him out he had already drawn in the blood and yolk we had noticed the humidity in our room was low so we had put a humidifier in hoping it would help... I'm so grateful for this site as it has helped save Nah Nah! Once the chick was out we gave him some pedialite and he started chirping up a storm! He is back with mom who might I add was MAD that we took her baby! Little does she know we save him or her!!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

That is so sweet and what an adorable lil one!! So glad all went well! I'm sure in the end the mom will be very much gratefull!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

what a job well done 
congrats on the lil one


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw. Cute little one. Congratulations.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Question Nay Nay is with momma shes sitting.on him her is that normal? How.soon befire the chick has to eat


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

some parents take up to 24 hrs before they feed them seeds but they will feed it water soon,the chick will absorb nutrience from the yolk for first little while by then the parents have already started feeding/water baby/babies.and yes she will hover over baby to keep it warm.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Adorable ! Congratulations !!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nay Nay is so cute and fluffy he or she is doing amazing today has little yellow feathers of fluff!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so adorable congrats


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you very much had it NOT been for this site and you guys I wouldn't have known about the chance of my baby being trapped... you guys have helped me so much!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulation!! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

By the look of the eye color the baby will be a cinnamon

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Srtiels it was YOU who helped me so much had you not posted that link for me I wouldn't have known!!! I can't thank you enough~ I was told daddy was split to cinnamon interesting!! Ill post pics as he or she gets some more feathers in!


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Srtiels, thats amazing!! You can tell by the eye color?
Arent cinnamons born with white fluff feathers though? Or then which ones have the white fluff?


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

By the way Angelmommy, congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

whiteface have white fluff

cinnamons will have a purple tint to the eyeball when born and it will darken

and Nay Nay is a girl if the father is split cinnamon.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

daddy (what i'm being told was grey split to cinnamon) but when I posted a picture of him on here I was told he was Grey split to whiteface the breeder I got him from just text me the other day said he was split to cinnamon is it possible to be split to Whiteface and cinnamon??


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> is it possible to be split to Whiteface and cinnamon??


Absolutely. I don't remember the color of your mother bird, but if she is cinnamon then a cinnamon baby could be either sex. If she isn't cinnamon then any cinnamon babies have to be girls. The father has to be split cinnamon in either case.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mom is a latino


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Identifying all the visual mutations that a lutino bird has can be tricky since the lutino tends to cover up everything else. But a lutino that isn't actually dirty but has dirty-looking feathers on the wings/tail would be a cinnamon lutino.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She doesnt have or hasnt looked dirty etc


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bam bam (her name when we thought/told she was a he lol) Doesnt have the dirty look to her I have another question how do we know baby is being fed enough from momma ?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Look at the base of the baby's throat. If the parents have been feeding the baby you will see a bulge in the crop. The bulge is very small in a newborn but in a few days the crop will be bigger than the baby's head!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

When handling the baby should we just.wash with hot soap and.water or sanitier too?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I use soap and water myself. I worry about whether the chemicals in the sanitizer would be too harsh on the baby's skin although I'm not aware of any actual problems.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I love it! Congrats! It is so amazing to find out dad is split to different things. I learned that my male was split to white face and then BOOM.. we had a cinnamon baby. So he was split to white face and cinnamon. Then BOOM.. we had a pearl baby.. lol So my dad is split to wf/cinnamon/pearl. Mom.. well mom is just mom.. maybe split to white face, although lately it is not as pronounced as it used to look. Now how were you doing on the other eggs? Is there pipping on any others?? So exciting.. I miss this so much. lol


----------

